

Show HN: Name That Blue - How well do you know your digital brand colors? - collypops

Can you tell Facebook&#x27;s blue from Instagram&#x27;s blue? Know your Twitter from your Dropbox? Test your skills using my latest hack:<p>Name That Blue
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;colin-gourlay.com&#x2F;namethatblue&#x2F;<p>Most of the hex values are sourced from http:&#x2F;&#x2F;brandcolors.net&#x2F; (thanks @galengidman!), but I&#x27;m slowly adding others to make the challenge more engaging.<p>I&#x27;d love to know what you think! Thanks
======
collypops
Clickable link: [http://colin-gourlay.com/namethatblue/](http://colin-
gourlay.com/namethatblue/)

------
wikwocket
I got 11 out of 12 of these before I stopped in amazement. I felt like I was
guessing a lot but I kept being right... clearly branding is a subtle but
powerful force!

Oh by the way, you should totally package this as a smartphone game. Based on
all the "identify this logo" games out there, it could definitely go viral.
Plus it should be easy to program. ;)

~~~
rodw
> Based on all the "identify this logo" games out there, it could definitely
> go viral.

This is a clever idea. Given the relative ease of creating such a program you
should totally do it.

If it were popular enough, you might even find a way to get smaller companies
to "sponsor" their branding coming up in the quiz more often. I didn't really
recognize "Behance" in the current quiz, for example, but now I've looked it
up to satisfy my curiosity.

~~~
collypops
I don't know how I feel about promotion, but I's be silly to rule anything out
at this stage. Thanks for your comments.

------
rodw
It's interesting how some of these (Facebook, for example) are so immediately
recognizable. I don't even use Facebook but I immediately recognized the
"Facebook blue" thanks to (I suppose) those ubiquitous Like buttons. They've
done a good job branding.

------
krrishd
And I just spent 30 minutes playing.....

------
cstrat
love the simple idea, very fun.

I got more correct than I would like to admit.

